# Aiuto GENTOO...

## Punk92

Ciao a tutti, ho installato gentoo.stavo installando KDE. ho configurato xorg e rete. ha scaricato i pacchetti di kde-meta ( sono 312) fino al 93. poi dal 93 al 89 

da sempre lo stesso errore. poso le foto:

spero che qualcuno mi aiuti grazie..

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/4567/pict0402pw4.th.jpg

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/7425/pict0401pp5.th.jpg

 Grazie..

----------

## tomk

Moved from Other Languages to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## Scen

Hai linkato le anteprime delle immagini, è difficile leggere. O metti il link corretto oppure ti trascrivi a mano l'errore e ce lo riporti!  :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Hai linkato le anteprime delle immagini, è difficile leggere. O metti il link corretto oppure ti trascrivi a mano l'errore e ce lo riporti! 

 

Togli th. dal nome del file.   :Wink: 

@Punk92

Non usare il flash per questo tipo di foto.   :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

 *Scen wrote:*   

> ti trascrivi a mano l'errore e ce lo riporti! 

 

please.

E, come puoi leggere dai messaggi che hai fotografato l'errore sta più in alto quindi posta le linee più sopra.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Punk92 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, ho installato gentoo.stavo installando KDE. ho configurato xorg e rete. ha scaricato i pacchetti di kde-meta ( sono 312) fino al 93. poi dal 93 al 89 
> 
> da sempre lo stesso errore. poso le foto:
> 
> spero che qualcuno mi aiuti grazie..
> ...

 

l'errore è che ti dice di emergere le librerie qt , con la flag use opengl,  quindi dai : 

```
USE="opengl" emerge -av =x11-libs/qt-3*
```

fatto ciò , come suggerito da emerge, devi aggiornare un pò di file,  o con il comando etc-update,  oppure con dispatch-conf (consigliato).

ciao

----------

## Onip

```
USE="opengl" emerge -av =x11-libs/qt-3*
```

Molto meglio così

```

# echo 'x11-libs/qt opengl' >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge -av =x11-libs/qt-3*

```

----------

